# is Red Ludwigia an amazon plant?



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

is Red Ludwigia an amazon plant? just curiuos but i see they are from north america and south america


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

upgradepc said:


> is Red Ludwigia an amazon plant? just curiuos but i see they are from north america and south america


I am pretty sure the farthest they go south is somewhere in Mexico

Hope that helped


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> is Red Ludwigia an amazon plant? just curiuos but i see they are from north america and south america


I am pretty sure the farthest they go south is somewhere in Mexico

Hope that helped
[/quote]

thanks


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nope it is based loosely in mexico and the southern states.It can stretch up to midwest during a high temp summer and based on ph habitat could stretch out to the North west during a short winter or unusually long summer. It is a durable tough plant able to adapt to conditions and shock of quickly changing surrounding temp and barametric pressure. I just got this from a plant site that I frequent and suggests it for aquarium usage as it is easy to mantain and remains an easy plant to care for and to grow rapidly and successfully


----------

